# Normal or not?



## mjv17 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi! I just received the results back from blood work that I had done. I've been feeling lousy for over 2 yrs now. I've also seen a GI dr for stomach issues, thinks I have IBS. Anyways the PA that I saw last time said my thyroid levels were normal but antibodies were high & wants the blood work to be done again in 6 months. I also had an US done which shows an enlarged thyroid but no nodules. 
I'm having a doppler done on my legs next wk due to my pulse being weak & terrible leg cramps.

Can someone help me understand these results? I appreciate any help. Thanks!

TSH 1.34 (0.40-4.50)
T4 free 1.1 (0.8-1.8)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB 203 (>35)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjv17 said:


> Hi! I just received the results back from blood work that I had done. I've been feeling lousy for over 2 yrs now. I've also seen a GI dr for stomach issues, thinks I have IBS. Anyways the PA that I saw last time said my thyroid levels were normal but antibodies were high & wants the blood work to be done again in 6 months. I also had an US done which shows an enlarged thyroid but no nodules.
> I'm having a doppler done on my legs next wk due to my pulse being weak & terrible leg cramps.
> 
> Can someone help me understand these results? I appreciate any help. Thanks!
> ...












Your FREE T4 is below the mid-range of 1.3 of the range given by your lab. That indicates something is up and so does the TPO Ab.

They should not be there at all.

TPO
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Consider low ferritin as a cause of your leg cramps. And weak pulse; you may be anemic. Most of us w/autoimmune thyroid are.


----------



## mjv17 (Oct 27, 2012)

Andros,

Thanks for the info you provided, it helps. I checked the lab report & the ferritin is 24 (10-232) and hemoglobin is 14.5 (11.7-15.5).

I'm not sure what else I need to have tested.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjv17 said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for the info you provided, it helps. I checked the lab report & the ferritin is 24 (10-232) and hemoglobin is 14.5 (11.7-15.5).
> 
> I'm not sure what else I need to have tested.


Yeah; your ferritin is way low. I am replying to bump this up so others see it.

And you are welcome!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Vitamin D levels and also B-12 levels.


----------

